# Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja > Zakoni o medicinski potpomognutoj oplodnji (MPO) >  Ovo vrijedi pročitati

## Gost 1

http://www.jutarnji.hr/ante-tomic---...odnjom/893405/




> Objavljeno u Jutarnjem listu  09.10.2010 
> 
> 
> 
> Ante Tomić
> 
> *Što su Petar ili Pavao uopće mogli kazati o medicinski pomognutoj oplodnji? Zaboga, pa oni ni sapun nisu imali*
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## ina33

Super je članak... Meni je tako normalan... A ovo naše vrijeme mi je totalno iščašeno.

----------


## Marchie37

> Super je članak... Meni je tako normalan... A ovo naše vrijeme mi je totalno iščašeno.


Da, a mi koji molimo Boga za uspješan mpo postupak valjda bismo se trebali osjećati kao lopovi koji mole da im pljačka uspije. Pa svi se mi borimo za neki novi život...

----------


## Ginger

Tomić je odličan!  :Klap: 

ja ga stavila tamo kod Beškera, nije mi palo otvoriti novu temu, a zaslužio je

----------


## Petronjela

Čitala..Odličan je!

----------


## Mali Mimi

I ja čitala, također me oduševio

----------


## kiara79

> I ja čitala, također me oduševio


x

----------


## Amalthea

:Klap:

----------


## BHany

iskoristit ću ovu temu, a možete i vi ubuduće, kad vam se nešto čini osobito važno za naglasiti i iskomentirati....


Dakle...
*I ovo vrijedi pročitati,* jeste li već?

http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...=185&Show=2835


http://potpomognutaoplodnja.info/ind...prie&Itemid=99

cure, hvala vam  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## ina33

Tekstovi su odlični, pročitala sam!

----------


## sara38

> Tekstovi su odlični, pročitala sam!


X

----------


## Marchie37

> Tekstovi su odlični, pročitala sam!


X

----------


## cranky

> Tekstovi su odlični, pročitala sam!


*X*

----------


## Marnie

Odlični tekstovi, pino  :Smile:

----------


## medena8

> Odlični tekstovi, pino



*X*

----------


## Mali Mimi

Super su, hvala :Heart:

----------


## crvenkapica77

> Tekstovi su odlični, pročitala sam!


odlicni su

----------


## bublica3

*ODLIČNO*  :Klap:

----------

